

The mistake we all make and the simple experiment that reveals it - century19
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/aug/09/world-in-context-mindware-tools-for-sharp-thinking

======
gregpilling
For how people behave in a situational context, I would suggest having a look
at the Stanford Prison Experiment.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_prison_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_prison_experiment)

When grad students start beating each other, and starting a riot during a
psych experiment, it should tell you something about how humans are influenced
by their environment and the context of their own relationship to the
particular environment.

------
akshat_h
The problem with this, and why I try willingly refuse to believe much of it,
even knowing it is a solid science is that all these are circumstances outside
our control. It is a chilling proposition that you are not really that much
responsible for you success. It can become a crutch to explain your failure.
Both cases, I don't like.So I read, understand and then try to forget.

~~~
century19
Can't you learn something about your own behaviour from this? About how others
interpret your behaviour. Or even change your behaviour, by not being shy to
react to something you should even though others are around.

I seen a great example where people were filling in forms in a room with
actors(unknown to them) and the room started to fill with smoke. Most people
did nothing as the actors also did nothing, until they couldn't see their
forms because of smoke.

It's good to know why we behave this way.

------
PhantomGremlin
Oh boy, what I'm about to say could be throwing gasoline onto a barbecue (I've
seen that done!) but I'll say it anyway.

The USA has historically been a country of individualists and has emphasized
personal responsibility and individual actions over "harmony with others". At
least in theory, in practice it doesn't always work that way.

E.g. a few years ago there was a tragic murder-suicide by a football player.
IMO it probably had a lot to do with CTE (chronic traumatic encephalopathy),
which an autopsy showed signs of[0]. But announcer Bob Costas was quick to
attack the gun culture. He said[1]

    
    
       If Jovan Belcher didn't possess a gun,
       he and Kasandra Perkins would both
       be alive today
    

To which many people posted rebuttals such as:[2]

    
    
       Hey Bob!
       This spoon is making me FAT!
    

And there it is. How much of people's behavior should they be responsible for,
and how much of it is because of society in general? I don't think this debate
will end anytime soon.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_traumatic_encephalopat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_traumatic_encephalopathy#American_football)

[1] [http://www.usatoday.com/story/gameon/2012/12/04/how-bob-
cost...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/gameon/2012/12/04/how-bob-costas-
really-feels-about-guns-jovan-belcher-suicide-kansas-city-chiefs/1745491/)

[2]
[http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt201/L_Bo1994/costascont...](http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt201/L_Bo1994/costascontest.jpg)

